# If you could buy anywhere on the Texas Coast. Where?



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife and I are contemplating, possibly, buying a lot or a house on the Texas Coast. I grew up going to Matagorda and we both like it still. Galveston is out, she doesn't like it. Maybe looking at Rockport to Corpus area. We are young, 31 and 29, enjoy fishing, enjoy eating good food, she of course enjoys occasional shopping, etc. 

Name the places you like the most and why.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where do you live and work now, that's how I chose my spot.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Rockport, no doubt! Mainly because of the friendly people.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

I assume you work from home... Rockport


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*ditto*



Profish00 said:


> Where do you live and work now, that's how I chose my spot.


 x2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Port Aransas. You have a nice little town, w/ Corpus a short ways away. You got the beach, the bay, packery channel, and PINS all in one spot.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That little town where the highway dead ends into the bay. Has no shopping, golf courses and only a couple of places to eat.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

lol. Lake Travis or Mcqueeny.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Fullton Beach/Rockport. Lot of shopping, and close to big medical facilities if need be


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I work in Houston, but definitely won't be retiring here. Granted, retirement is 30+ years away. We are just contemplating buying something now so it will be paid for by the time we retire and can enjoy it between now and then.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hard to enjoy something 5 hours away for 30+ years. Galveston is 35 minutes from the office.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Hard to enjoy something 5 hours away for 30+ years. Galveston is 35 minutes from the office.


Yep, you have a good point. Rockport is only 3 hours from my house though, but that's still too far at this point I think.

I'm not real sure why she doesn't like Galveston. Maybe I can talk her into something towards Jamaica Beach.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

somewhere between Rockport and Port A is where I would like to retire.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

Just did. Bought a house in Island Moorings, in Port Aransas. Boat in the back yard, and access to Corpus Bay, offshore a bit further ride, and multiple flats fishing opportunities closer. Can launch the kayak from the backyard and be in some good fishing and birding. Pretty sleepy town with some good hole-in-the-wall restaurants, albeit not cheap. Residents there have a lot of pride in their community. Can bicycle or golf cart over to the beach from the house, or to the marina and walk around with a beer and gab with the big boat owners. Downside is dealing with the summer beach crowd, especially having to use the ferry as this is only weekend (and ultimately retirement) home, and we're coming from Houston direction. If you are from San Antonio - like 3/4's of my neighbors - it is shorter drive and not dealing with ferry.

Have a lot in Rockport on the water in a high-end subdivision. Planned to build there, but my builder - of all people- talked me out of it due to high chance of cost overruns. Lots of the skilled labor in that area has been sucked up by Eagleford shale development. That said, Port A real estate sales were up about 70% last year, and 50% the year before that, and it definately not a buyers market. But you got to pay to play. My only other advice is to hire a good inspector, have him look it over hard, and then when he/she is done hire another one and do it again. We found some things that needed attention, but missed some others that turned out to be very big $'s. Gonna drop the money to fix it all, but it sures puts a bummer on the excitement of owning a new-to-us (and only 10 yrs old) house, in an area we expect to retire to/in.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Bought a retirement place in Sargent 8 years ago, paid it off last month. We combined two generations of family on the deal with contributed capital from both generations. Now that it's paid off everybody in the family has a place to retire too, plenty of land to put more houses. I think it's the smartest thing my family has ever done.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a place on the San Bernard River we like a lot it is just under 1 hr from beltway 8 and 288. Lake Jackson is only 15 minutes away with hospitals, shopping and good eats.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We really like Port A. If you get in one of the developements 2 or 3 miles out of town, it's about perfect. From there, it's only about a 15 to 20 minute drive to the better end of Corpus for shopping. No matter which direction the wind is from, on an island, there is always a calm side to fish.

She goes shopping .... I go fishing. Life is good.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We moved from Houston to Rockport for a year, didn't fit in. South Texans seemed different, more reserved than the Houston party crowd we were used to. Rockport Elementary wasn't so hot, either. Whoops, the brown tide arrived, chocolate water for a year in the bay, no flounder gigging except incoming tides at Aransas, where there was a gigger every 30 yards. Duck hunting was tough, no available marsh, Perry Bass owned the far shoreline, about 18 miles of Barrier Island across the bay, *if* you crossed the bay during winter. (Painter Jack Cowan told me he almost died making that same crossing).

So we moved to POC for five years--they had (have) a great elementary school, duck hunting was too easy, green water, and we hammered the tarpon for five straight years without any other boats being around. Lots of good times; our friends from Houston camped in the living room many weekends. Of course it's changed since we left in 1996, when we didn't even lock our doors at night. As for Sargent, we fished out of there a few times, didn't care for it, too isolated, the boat channel going into the Gulf is still a joke. The ICW and beach there seems as desolate as Honduras.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Best advice I ever got here*

Someone posted something like this: "You can't fish all the time. Make sure you buy a place you and your family love to hang out, even if too windy to take the boat out."


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

*As far away from restrictions/hoa/poa as I could find*

Really, really do not like to be told what I can/can't do on my own property...

If'nitwasme, I would find a place far away from any major restrictions.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

We don't care for Galveston per se, but love Jamaica Beach. The West end is a whole different world. 

And if you need shopping, you are close to Galveston proper.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Port Mansfield.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Calcasieu... You got Lake Charles 30 min away and awesome fishing!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Tiki Island. Move down here full-time, keep your job in Houston. Only go into Galveston when you need to (groceries, West marine etc). Good shopping and more restaurants than you can eat at between here and the Clear Lake/League City area. Come down sometime and spend a day on our little island and you'll see why... :wink:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*That limits you to places with zero resale value*



GrouperGroper said:


> Really, really do not like to be told what I can/can't do on my own property...
> 
> If'nitwasme, I would find a place far away from any major restrictions.


I would never invest $200K plus on a canal or beach property just so my neighbor could open a tattoo parlor and bait shop next door. :rotfl:

Lots of people in canals near the Surfside bridge wish they had stronger restrictions against some ugly metal boat barns over the canal and also falling in bulkheads and erosion their neighbors won't fix so that the canals are very shallow at low tide.

No. Coastal developments are by necessity a community thing and not an individual thing. IMO anyway.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

KJON said:


> Port Mansfield.


+1


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> I would never invest $200K plus on a canal or beach property just so my neighbor could open a tattoo parlor and bait shop next door. :rotfl:


Boom!!!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Arroyo city


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here you go, try Sabine Pass....

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5511-Tremont-Sabine-Pass-TX-77655/2120198823_zpid/


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Port A. Bought a house here 8 years ago and moved here 2 years ago. Summers are a little crazy but I can stand it for a couple of months. Great little town, and Corpus is 30 min away for anything major. Always something cool going on.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

If you want a place without restrictions, I would suggest you visit Fulton Tx. and see what a community without proper restrictions can devolve to.
Although the city has recently done a really good job on the "downtown" area and around the harbor, drive down some of the roads that are only a block or so between Fulton Beach Rd. and State Hwy. 35. I, personally would never purchase any property without restrictive covenants.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rockport.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Palm harbor in Rockport on the intercoastal best speckled and redfish and flounder fishing at night my family gas a house down there


----------



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

*Best Keep Secret*

One block from water, huge front porch with view to bay, constant south breeze. 1.3 acres. 2000+ living quarters, covered parking/work area. plenty of room for boats, RV's, expansion. Less than 15 years old. $110K=/-
Palacios. pm for details


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

North Padre


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Bird hit the nail on the head. If you are going to work in Houston, buy in Tiki or somewhere else close to town and you can commute there on Monday morning after you come down Friday after work. Pretty soon, you will be coming down on Thursdays and then not going "home" until Tuesday. Keep the place up, let it appreciate like another property four hours away would do, and then IF you decide to retire elsewhere, sell the Tiki house and buy somewhere else.


----------



## Texas trout King (Apr 14, 2013)

Copano ridge!!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

North Padre is pretty tough to beat. Live on a canal and have access to ULM, Baffin and Land Cut without having to trailer your boat along with PINS right down the street and packery channel right around the corner to head offshore. Port Aransas a short drive away. The only downside is being part of Corpus Christi.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffscout said:


> Bird hit the nail on the head. If you are going to work in Houston, buy in Tiki or somewhere else close to town and you can commute there on Monday morning after you come down Friday after work. Pretty soon, you will be coming down on Thursdays and then not going "home" until Tuesday. Keep the place up, let it appreciate like another property four hours away would do, and then IF you decide to retire elsewhere, sell the Tiki house and buy somewhere else.


Thats exactly right. When I lived in Houston we were in JB almost every weekend. It was 45 minutes from our main house. I would meet my wife down there after work on Friday and just head straight to work downtown on Monday. If the fishing was on, I'd go down there the night before, get up early, fish for a couple of hours and be at work by 930 or so.

Now that we are in Bastrop we only make it every 6 weeks or so. We usually leave Thursday night and come back Monday afternoon.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Bird said:


> Tiki Island. Move down here full-time, keep your job in Houston. Only go into Galveston when you need to (groceries, West marine etc). Good shopping and more restaurants than you can eat at between here and the Clear Lake/League City area. Come down sometime and spend a day on our little island and you'll see why... :wink:


This is what my wife and I just did, we bought our lot last month on Tahiti Dr in Tiki, wife works in Houston and I work in Galveston. We will live in our "vacation" home full time once we get it built!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

scwine said:


> Port Aransas. You have a nice little town, w/ Corpus a short ways away. You got the beach, the bay, packery channel, and PINS all in one spot.


X 2!!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

dwalker said:


> This is what my wife and I just did, we bought our lot last month on Tahiti Dr in Tiki, wife works in Houston and I work in Galveston. We will live in our "vacation" home full time once we get it built!


Welcome to paradise!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Have u considered port arthur area? Close to Houston and Lake Charles. Best of both worlds.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Place that easy to access to quality healthcare (as we grow older), Metro, shopping, parks, sport, and beach. That's Clear Lake or nearby.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

We just bought at San Luis Pass on the Brazoria County side. It's far enough away from everything that people don't go down there, except to fish, and close enough to get to within 2 hours of our primary house and 30 minutes away from Lake Jackson or Galveston with all the stores or eateries that you need.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. We are gonna take several trips down to various places and try and narrow it down to a couple locations and go from there.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

As you've probably figured out, everyone thinks their location is best and they're right... best for them. Some things to think about...

Size - Think about this carefully. It may just be you and your wife, but when you have a house on the water you all of a sudden pick up a lot of new best friends, and family members suddenly feel bad that they aren't as close to you as they should be. You also may be planning a family. We quickly outgrew our first house. Good outdoor living spaces are important as well. We have 2300 ft2 airconditioned, and 2800 ft2 in outdoor living space which really expands the number of people we can comfortably accomodate.

Location - Couple of factors here. Can you get to it in a reasonable amount of time without dreading the trip once the new wears off? The new will wear off. Do you want convenient beach access. My wife, sons and DIL love the beach and we are five minutes from it. That's why Tiki was out for us.

Convenience/Ammenities - Is there adequate shopping nearby. I don't mean Dillards. Food, hardware, tackle. Don't underestimate the importance of a convenient hardware store. Something is always in need of repair on the water. As such, can you get good trade services (plumbing, electricians, a/c reair, yard services, etc.). How reliable is the electric service, internet, etc.

Security - A lot of places are prone to robbery if they are isolated in unincorporated areas. Also, where do fire services come from. This can affect your insurance cost. Also, after a hurricane being in Jamaica Beach was a blessing. We were the first ones back on the island. The JB first responders kept the looters out, and we were the first ones on the West End to get all our services back. 

Investment value - Let's face it. This is a big investment. The factors above are relevant to property value and will affect the level of appreciation or depreciation in an up cycle or a down cycle.

Cost - Property taxes, insurance, maintenance (be sure to budget enough for that. salt air and sun is brutal on stuff) can vary wildly depending on your location. 

Others may have other factors, but these are the big ones in my mind. So the real question you have to figure out is what combination of trade-offs and benefits has the most value to you. Finding that will give you your answer.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's a little tip for you. Aransas County has no industry to tax other that houses and real estate. The only industry that was there was Carbon Black plant and thats gone now. So the real estate owners are taxed to death to keep up with the services from the County and City.

I sold a house there 3 years ago due to the taxes and insurance. Everybody wants to own a house there but these 2 things make people leave with 3 years after purchasing. I was able to hang for 18 years but the $ i was spending I can now rent and house hire a fishing guide 10 times a year. 

Just a tip


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Forget Fulton as we do not need more unrestricted development as suggested in previous post. Go to S. Rockport and see about a place on Monkey St. or Corpus Christi St. Everything you would need and more to keep your mind and body afloat.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

we live in the DFW metro plex. We are planning on the coast in the next year. I would like to say RP, PA but way too many folks, have that now. I am looking very hard at POC, SD, Austwell. Absolutly nothing in Austwell that is why i like it.


----------



## hynesbay (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I can relate to this thread. I am actually one of the very few that live in Austwell and believe it or not, we are moving to Rockport. Austwell is a sleepy little place and if you don't mind not having a store or gas station in town, it is a great little place. Crime is non-existent and if you want to go fishing, there are few people around particularly during the week. Hynes bay is a hot bed in the winter months when most outdoor types go hunting. The reefs in San Antonio bay are good for fishing and also serve as a deterrent for a lot of fishermen. Rockport on the other hand has more to do within town which is why we are moving.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

hynesbay said:


> I think I can relate to this thread. I am actually one of the very few that live in Austwell and believe it or not, we are moving to Rockport. Austwell is a sleepy little place and if you don't mind not having a store or gas station in town, it is a great little place. Crime is non-existent and if you want to go fishing, there are few people around particularly during the week. Hynes bay is a hot bed in the winter months when most outdoor types go hunting. The reefs in San Antonio bay are good for fishing and also serve as a deterrent for a lot of fishermen. Rockport on the other hand has more to do within town which is why we are moving.


We looked at a place there, last hose on north end 2 stroy. I told my wife that, it is 10 mile to gro. rest. Wally world and i can see nothing to do. She said AIN'T IT WONDERFUL.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Indianola


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

As stated previously, Tiki Island or Bayou Vista are tough to beat for their close proximity to Houston.

I know people with a place down on Tiki and they head down there just about every weekend provided it is only 45 minutes from their full-time home. 

Some of the areas on the West end are nice too, but it's a royal pain getting down there in the summer. The Galveston traffic can be pretty bad even on the semi "secret" routes. That's what is great about Tiki and BV, you get the bay house style, but can avoid Galveston all together or simply head down their for dinner whenever the traffic is much better.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I'm considering a nice beach house .... 

in Costa Rica. :dance:


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Lone-Star said:


> North Padre is pretty tough to beat. Live on a canal and have access to ULM, Baffin and Land Cut without having to trailer your boat along with PINS right down the street and packery channel right around the corner to head offshore. Port Aransas a short drive away. The only downside is being part of Corpus Christi.


I agree with most stated except I hardly feel connected to CC as it is "over the bridge" and as far away from most NPI'ers thoughts as a snow storm. Many have lauded the fact that living in their town leaves you close enough to Corpus Christi...why not live on NPI and really be closer to traditional CC *and *be closer to all these other places that want to feel close...? The fact is NPI is about 18 miles from Port A and about 20 miles from downtown CC. That would make Port A about 38 miles from DT CC and Rockport is a further 30 or so miles. OP says it's going to be a place for retirement. I don't know anyone that has or is talking about retirement who hasn't considered medical facilities. Pretty much the only option is in or near CC, say....NPI...? You want to get away from it all? PINS is only a few miles down PR22. There's a huge HEB in Flour Bluff. I think the IGA in Port A is a great little grocery store but you'll miss your usual preferences after a while (and the non-resort pricing of HEB).

I don't know what NPI is going to look like in 10 or 20 years after this latest flurry of construction eases, (schliterbon, riverwalk, marina, resort housing and hotels, new bridge etc.) but it looks like there are a lot of folks betting on NPI in the future. Early last year there were lots on NPI for as little as 14K. Recently checked and there is nothing on the Island under 40K. NPI is an Island community first and people get to know other residents and there are more things for residents to do than tourists because there aren't that many...yet. One of the nice things about NPI is that there are only 2 traffic lights and most traffic turns left at the first one! As far as covenants go the entire Island is under just one main set. It wasn't drawn up by vacationers or absentee owners and it works well because it is a common sense set of rules. Most of them having to do with canals and docks and piers so that everyone can both enjoy boating and not boating. Some places on the coast don't allow trailers on private property. It is written into the covenants that trailers are allowed, it is after all an island and by nature a boating communty. Did I mention no ferrys to wait an hour for...? A lot of the Island is higher-end homes and the local schools reflect that....majority of homes on the water, just the opposite of Port A. If you're more into family, NPI is a good bet. Partying? Port A...Austin (wannabe) on the coast, Rockport...Wife and I researched and traveled to the coastal bend for 2+ years before deciding on NPI. Just like so many from Rockport and Port A are glad they are close enough to but don't live in CC, we are glad to be near enough to Rockport and Port A for a visit also and just as glad to put them in the rearview mirror to head home. We still like our pick...

.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

acoastalbender said:


> I agree with most stated except I hardly feel connected to CC as it is "over the bridge" and as far away from most NPI'ers thoughts as a snow storm.


Yes I agree the only reason I go OTB is to go to work and it is a crime in my house to go OTB on the weekend, and I agree that I do not feel at all a part of Corpus in spirit but what I was refering to was the technicality of us being a part of Corpus and as such our tax dollars are siphoned away to be frittered away OTB. Just imagine what NPI would be if our tax dollars stayed on the island.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I would never invest $200K plus on a canal or beach property just so my neighbor could open a tattoo parlor and bait shop next door. :rotfl:
> 
> Lots of people in canals near the Surfside bridge wish they had stronger restrictions against some ugly metal boat barns over the canal and also falling in bulkheads and erosion their neighbors won't fix so that the canals are very shallow at low tide.
> 
> No. Coastal developments are by necessity a community thing and not an individual thing. IMO anyway.


Wait, the entire Bolivar peninsula is a bait shop/tattoo parlor/diaper disposal.

OP, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, or Bayou Vista for all the reasons listed. I guarantee you will not use a midcoast home like you think you will after year one. Its just too far. Buy something close, use and abuse it, then sell it at retirement and buy your retirement home then wherever, or build new.

While I enjoy the midcoast immensely, its too darn far. My buddies that have places there would generally agree.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yeah. That's why there is no ferry wait.*



Pattillo said:


> Wait, the entire Bolivar peninsula is a bait shop/tattoo parlor/diaper disposal.


.

You are just jealous because Tiki is really an inland marsh development whereas Laguna Harbor is right on the ICW and way closer to beaches, the bay, GYB fuel, jetties and blue water.:an4:


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> .
> 
> You are just jealous because Tiki is really an inland marsh development whereas Laguna Harbor is right on the ICW and way closer to beaches, the bay, GYB fuel, jetties and blue water.:an4:


True! the problem is that its also closer to the rest of Bolivar. If I could take Laguna Harbor and not the associated Bolivar issues. SOLD!

Get you one of the yellow placards like I've got and you have no ferry line, ever. Truth is I really like Bolivar, just not the apparent majority of the crowds, whether local or barged in daily. Our family property is constantly being broken into and stuff stolen. Its sad because it could be so much better, regardless of ones socio-economics. Maybe one day.... Until then, I'll take the inland marsh island shaped like a leaf.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its all good.*

Point is moot. No houses at LH are available anymore. Lots, some with boathouse slips are still a steal. Never been broken into. No I-45 for me ever.:slimer: Just chill in with my million dollar view of the bay, ships and barges roseate spoonbills pelicans skimmers until the night fishing starts. Its all good bro.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I would live in one of those areas between Rockport and AP--you have great bay fishing and short ride to the gulf--the only bad thing is the (^^^)%$#$$ Ferry ride if you want to take guest to beach on a weekend-

looking at lot now to get it paid for then build-later--


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Do any of you who don't live full time in your beach house rent them out? Just curious...


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Do any of you who don't live full time in your beach house rent them out? Just curious...


We do not. Most of Tiki is prohibited from short term rentals (under 30 days) by covenant. It is probably one of the reasons the island is so nice. You don't have to put up with a wild party next door every weekend by a different group of people that is down to party it up.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Do any of you who don't live full time in your beach house rent them out? Just curious...


Nope. It is a strategy that is widely used, but to be honest, we don't need to do it financially and there are trade offs that we aren't willing to endure.Our stuff is our stuff. We like nice stuff, and renters aren't going to treat it the same as we will. If I rented it, it would just **** me off when I went there and something had been damaged.

I'm not dissing people who do this but it is a different model. You have to view it as an investment that you are running like a business and use occasionally for your personal pleasure. I have lots of investments I run as a business. This is my retreat. I want it the way I want it and I want it to be available anytime I want to use it.

That's just me. Your situation and feelings may be different.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

One more for Rockport-Fulton area. Been going there for about 10 years and we have gotten quiet attached to that place. Leaving this morning for our vacation and going to check out some properties. 3 years before the big day.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Relocation*



peelin' drag said:


> One more for Rockport-Fulton area. Been going there for about 10 years and we have gotten quiet attached to that place. Leaving this morning for our vacation and going to check out some properties. 3 years before the big day.


Well Heck:
Does this mean that upon your relocation down this way I will no longer be able to count on you to help pay for my "free" healthcare?
What a bummer!!!!


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

lived in Port for 8 years, first as tenant and shortly thereafter in 2 different homes....then migrated to Rockport 7 years ago....this year I bought in Fulton. a few items to consider: 
Port A = Nueces County - - be forewarned about property taxes - - it ain't pretty - - don't know how it compares to Harris / Travis counties - - for some, it might be sticker shock! Port A residents get very few County services ... e.g., Port A has Vol FD.

Port A of course has the good beach vibe - just be aware of the weekend crush of urban-escapees - yup, they spend tons of $$ - - downside is island congestion and long wait times at the ferry lines.

Aransas County has about 10,000 pop and includes Rockport, Fulton, and the community of Lamar just across Copano Bay. there's lots of growth happening - new construction residential and commercial ... there still are residential lots at bargain prices within the Town of Fulton...some are tear downs...many are on the east side (bay side) of Hwy 35.
A good number of these are for sale by owner - check RockportPilot classifieds available on line. FYI, about 40% of single fam homes in Rockport Country Club, Rockport Key Allegro are part-time owner occupied. There is a healthy economy here re: vacation rentals year 'round. 

enough out of me....best wishes!!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Sargent Texas On the ICW or on Caney creek. Very affordable pricing compared with the rest of the Texas coast and no industrial pollution. Low taxes too. Easy access to East Matagorda Bay. PM for additional information.
Tight Lines!
1Fisher77316


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Seadrift. rs


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Rusty S said:


> *Seadrift*. rs


I was wondering about this town. Haven't ever been there but saw a heck of a deal on a house here earlier this year on 2Cool. Wanted to sell a kidney to buy that place! That being said, I LOVE Rockport. I have been lucky enough to spend quite a bit of time down there the last 16 or 17 years because my inlaws have a place there. Of course with me not owning anything there I had no idea how bad the taxes, services, etc. are. At any rate, that town has a big part of my heart. I also really enjoyed the very little bit of time I got to spend in POC. Like someone said earlier, it just boils down to personal preference and what you are looking for. Hey half the fun may be spending time in places scouting them out for future residence. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Port Manfield


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would get a house in Matagorda. Close to Houston, 2 good bay systems to fish, easy access to the gulf, small town feel, Good beach that you can escape the crowds on and lots of good people. Next to Port Mansfield this is my favorite town on the coast.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I would get a house in Matagorda. Close to Houston, 2 good bay systems to fish, easy access to the gulf, small town feel, Good beach that you can escape the crowds on and lots of good people. Next to Port Mansfield this is my favorite town on the coast.


THis is where we're leaning. I grew up going to Gorda and have lots of friends who have houses there.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Right about here*

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=home....349882,-97.69599&fspn=0.001275,0.002642&z=19


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I retired in 2002 and we looked at property from Rockport to North Padre Island. We chose NPI and have really enjoyed it. The waterfront property prices were about 1/2 of that in Rockport or Island Moorings in Port A which is the only canal front community in Port A that I know of.

We are 15 minutes to all the shopping/restaurants/medical facilities in CC. As someone else mentioned there is a HEB Plus store just across the causeway. 

To make it even better, we bought a small house in northern Arkansas earlier this year and have been enjoying splitting our time between reds and trout in saltwater and fly fishing for freshwater trout in the Ozarks.

One thing we learned from our retirement experience is that variety of locations is pretty darn nice.


----------



## Lady G Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Matagorda! Everyone is genuinely nice and they're very quick to invite new people to participate in their events. For shopping, we ABSOLUTELY LOVE Cattails (Also knows as Karankawa Village or The Lodge). You probably already know this since you enjoy going to Matagorda.  They're beginning to expand also. There are a few new bars and restaurants which now have live music on weekends, games, etc. It's small enough that you feel like family while you are there. We really enjoy it!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I almost went to Sargent or Matagorda, found my place in San Leon, got to move while I am still working, kids just finished high school. Didn't have to wait until I retire.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

The reality of Matagorda -30 minute drive for anything not stocked at the little Stanley's store. 
Jr High & high School is in Bay City - not close at all for school functions. 
Weekends at the beach May-Sept are turning into a circus. Desolate Oct-March.
A fun place to visit, a challenge if you are used to convenience. 

I have lived in rural MatCo most of my life. I live 20 minutes from anything sold in a store, 30 minutes to Bay City. I love the isolation, kids hated not having friends in a neighborhood or anything " to do". One now lives in Austin, the other in Cypress, they love the choices city life gives them, the youngest cant stand how quiet it is when she comes home. My wife has grown to love the solitude and privacy. 
I shoot guns of all kinds in my yard into my pasture whenever I want - I can only barely see one neighbor's house- absolute privacy. 

Hurricane warnings are a PITA, if you are within the storm surge area, be ready to lose everything you own in 48 hours. I live fifteen miles from the beach. Boarding windows is a chore. My wife gets nerve- wracked after the Rita forced evac gridlocked roads due to kids under 18. She once went through a TS at home with kids while I was at work riding it out, never again she says. 
I have often thought seriously about retiring inland where people look forward to Hurricane rains. If we get wiped out by a storm we will not rebuild and retire here, stress is not worth it. 

We keep a "town" list and try not to go more than once a week, it burns a lot of gas driving to Bay City. It is a long commute to work on an FM highway filled with hogs, deer and loose cows. 

There are a lot of houses for sale in Sargent- it is more isolated than Matagorda. Kids go to all grades in Van Vleck, a one hour bus ride each way. 

Welcome if you decide to move. 

Good luck


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

A strong consideration before buying to permanently reside on the Coast. Hurricane warnings will stress your nerves. As I stated above, be mentally prepared to lose everything in 48 hours if you are in a storm surge area.

*1961. Palacios. Carla*










*2008. Ike*










*2008, IKE, I45 into Galveston.*


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

we close in grand cay harbor next week, on the water gulf access and behind the levees cant get any better.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> The reality of Matagorda -30 minute drive for anything not stocked at the little Stanley's store.
> Jr High & high School is in Bay City - not close at all for school functions.
> Weekends at the beach May-Sept are turning into a circus. Desolate Oct-March.
> A fun place to visit, a challenge if you are used to convenience.
> ...


Thanks for the insights, but we aren't planning on moving. This will be a recreational property.

I got some decent advice the other day. Someone told me that the best time to buy on the coast is right after a hurricane. Everybody wants to leave because of the above and the loss...


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> I would never invest $200K plus on a canal or beach property just so my neighbor could open a tattoo parlor and bait shop next door. :rotfl:
> 
> Lots of people in canals near the Surfside bridge wish they had stronger restrictions against some ugly metal boat barns over the canal and also falling in bulkheads and erosion their neighbors won't fix so that the canals are very shallow at low tide.
> 
> No. Coastal developments are by necessity a community thing and not an individual thing. IMO anyway.


But Johnboat, is it really a problem if I want to have 6 project boats in various stages of construction scattered all over my yard along with my old non-running appliances, a rusted car or two, and some roosters? Really, really loud roosters.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

SaltwaterTom said:


> But Johnboat, is it really a problem if I want to have 6 project boats in various stages of construction scattered all over my yard along with my old non-running appliances, a rusted car or two, and some roosters? Really, really loud roosters.


I think you forgot the goat.

sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Thanks for the insights, but we aren't planning on moving. This will be a recreational property.
> 
> I got some decent advice the other day. Someone told me that the best time to buy on the coast is *right after a hurricane*. Everybody wants to leave because of the above and the loss...


Absolutely the worst time to buy. Trust me, I'm on the water and Ike did plenty to my house. Can't get insurance settlements, can't find decent contractors, can't get building materials and when you do they are sky high in prices. Takes forever to clean up and get back to a normal life. You don't buy a place on the water so you have something to spend all your time and money on getting back to normal. You buy it to enjoy and relax. In case you missed my earlier post...buy on Tiki


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Chew on this, take all that money you would use for a house and just buy a lot you would like, put in an RV hookup and buy a big nice 35-40 ft RV with opposing slideouts. You will spend a lot less on bills, and if something happens you can move your RV somewhere else. With the money you will save you can probably get a new boat also !! Buying a house right on the coast is just a big risk, unless you build one of those round hurricane proof houses, them things are ***** sweet !!


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

My dad lived in on the water in Rockport for many years. After the age of about 62 he moved. He got nervous when the Hurricanes would form and was afraid of losing everything he had and would have to start over. He didn't want to do that at his age. In addition, the physical preparation to the house to board up became a bit much for him.


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

> ..buy on Tiki


Sound advice, already enuff weekend yuppies trying to run this town from, San Antonio, Austin, and Houston. Everyone wants to be, whats the new term "Coastal"? nowadays, too funny.


----------



## sonnyboy (Nov 17, 2010)

Port Aransas.... Love it there


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

OK, OK so we are SERIOUSLY considering moving to coast and am reading this thread. Thanks all of you because you have given me lots to think about. We had focused just on Rockport, but you have open my horizons to other options. I do have some questions:

1. The North Padre Island crowd, how is it on an island when the storms come? My fear is that of being washed away. Same question for Port A folks.

2. How did Rockport fair in the last big ones, Katrina?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

YakSerious said:


> Chew on this, take all that money you would use for a house and just buy a lot you would like, put in an RV hookup and buy a big nice 35-40 ft RV with opposing slideouts. .....


RV is a great plan as long as you don't try to move it during a Hurricane warning.

Once a Hurricane Warning is issued for the county, it is illegal to be on public roads in a high profile vehicle like a RV or travel trailer. The fine is $2000 and they are serious about enforcing it. Per local ordinance.

See item 12

http://tools.cira.state.tx.us/users/0101/docs/Minutes/Minutes for June 10 2013.pdf


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkA70 said:


> 2. How did Rockport fair in the last big ones, Katrina?


It is all about storm surge not wind strength ( category). Ike had a huge surge so smaller storms can have massive impact.

Typically the bigger the storm, the bigger the surge. Carla in 1961 pushed saltwater to 26' above MSL inland.

Link to Texas storm surge maps
http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/texsurge.asp

In Carla, everything from the coast into the yellow was part of the Gulf. Rockport would be underwater. 
http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/texsurge.asp


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for info. I am at the point of wanting someone to hold my hand and tell me it is OK, and that does not happen. I guess you pay your money and take your chances, no way to make life without risk.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I cant believe that there are not more POC lovers out there.
If you are young and want to plan a retirement place on the coast, I would get a good deal on a lot in the Sanctuary development in POC. Take some time to pay the lot down while enjoying the POC community. Get a small RV and put it in one of the local places and you will learn to love the place, more during the week than weekends. Your kids will love the Sanctuary, the Island, the jetty fishing all the way towards SA Bay. You can get a lot reasonably now and it will be a 1st class neighborhood in a year or two.

My problem is that I did plan B first but the Sanctuary is my plan A.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

MarkA70 said:


> 1. The North Padre Island crowd, how is it on an island when the storms come? My fear is that of being washed away. Same question for Port A folks.


I would guess when we get a cat 4 the entire island will be leveled. But that is true of any place when you are on the water, island or not, if you take a direct hit. The benefits outweigh the risks to me, you just need to be realistic about the eventual likelyhood of catastrophic event.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> RV is a great plan as long as you don't try to move it during a Hurricane warning.
> 
> Once a Hurricane Warning is issued for the county, it is illegal to be on public roads in a high profile vehicle like a RV or travel trailer. The fine is $2000 and they are serious about enforcing it. Per local ordinance.
> 
> ...


It would be well worth the 2000 dollar fine to protect a 40,000+ dollar travel trailer. That's about equal to a deductible and a lot less hassle.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

MarkA70, we built a new house on Bolivar in Crystal Beach almost three years ago. We had the same worry. I ask some of the locals when the next big storm would hit they said 50 years with a smile. I am 60 years old so the 50 years works for me. L O L.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

FISH ON: Thanks, that is the 'hand holding' I needed, am 64 will not be here for the hurricane in my 114 year!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Yea everything about getting older is not so bad after all. We made several trips down looking at lots ask a lot questions. Wife said if you don't hurry and buy something we are going to be too old to enjoy it.So we made the jump has been great.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Lone-Star said:


> Yes I agree the only reason I go OTB is to go to work and it is a crime in my house to go OTB on the weekend, and I agree that I do not feel at all a part of Corpus in spirit but what I was refering to was the technicality of us being a part of Corpus and as such our tax dollars are siphoned away to be frittered away OTB. Just imagine what NPI would be if our tax dollars stayed on the island.


I agree, green to you!!


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a friend that is thinking of selling a lot in copano bay close to port lavaca


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Port Mansfield I thank Or somewhere in the middle Of the Coast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

The question is where do you like to fish . And take your time and just look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

cloudy said:


> I have a friend that is thinking of selling a lot in copano bay close to port lavaca


That must be some lot as Port Lavaca is some 53 miles or so away from Copano Bay. That would be quite a little commute when you can get to water right on Copano and/or Port Lavaca?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

MarkA70 said:


> OK, OK so we are SERIOUSLY considering moving to coast and am reading this thread. Thanks all of you because you have given me lots to think about. We had focused just on Rockport, but you have open my horizons to other options. I do have some questions:
> 
> 1. The North Padre Island crowd, how is it on an island when the storms come? My fear is that of being washed away. Same question for Port A folks.
> 
> 2. How did Rockport fair in the last big ones, Katrina?


Ike flooded all but 5-7 blocks of Galveston. It's the same game anywhere on a barrier island. Basically if a storm comes, don't be on the island...

Rockport is on a bay. Go look at a floor map, all these counties have one.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Bozo said:


> It would be well worth the 2000 dollar fine to protect a 40,000+ dollar travel trailer. That's about equal to a deductible and a lot less hassle.


Commissioners and the Sheriff aren't naive- they already thought about that. Your RV is a road hazard during a Hurricane Warning. It will be impounded and you still are paying a $2000 fine.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Commissioners and the Sheriff aren't naive- they already thought about that. Your RV is a road hazard during a Hurricane Warning. It will be impounded and you still are paying a $2000 fine.


That's fine. Once the tow truck and storage lot take possession of it, they are responsible for any further damages.


----------

